# Difference in Sandpaper?



## JohnGreco (Apr 20, 2013)

While I was strolling through a new local Harbor Freight yesterday I saw a box of 4 different grit sandpaper rolls in 20' lengths for $9.99. Wood Turner's Catalog sells what looks like the same thing but a different brand for $22.75. Is there possibly any real difference here? For reference:

20 Ft. Sanding Roll Assortment

Apprentice Multi-Pack Abrasive Rolls | Finishing | Craft Supplies USA


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 20, 2013)

Don't know what you want to hear but 9 out of 10 times you get what you pay for. Some of the better brand papers are made different and withstand the rigors of sanding more. Maybe they use more grit granuals or better adhesives. Maybe with the cheaper brand you do as well but have to use more because they dull faster. Then you have to ask yourself am I really saving anything. I do not know who makes CSUSA rolls. For all we know it could be the same china company. Sandpaper for pens is one of those throw away things that does not get much thought. Go for it. 

The better brands have been around for a long time so it is your choice. Buy it and try them. If you like them then you are ahead of the game. More money for other things.


----------



## vanngo5d (Apr 20, 2013)

I have never noticed how the one from harbor freight the box says for pen finishing. I've used the harbor freight one and when rolls ran out replaced them with single rolls of the grit I used most from Woodcraft. Never noticed a difference.

Woodcraft carries a box for 24.99 but has 5 grits in it.
Buy WoodRiver Turners Sanding Pack Sand Paper at Woodcraft


----------



## JohnGreco (Apr 20, 2013)

Both are cloth backed aluminum oxide. I'll give it a go I guess.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Apr 20, 2013)

I have bought both and HF is as good quality for less money.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 20, 2013)

Sandpaper is the last tool you use on your work. I started with Harbor Freight sandpaper and changed away from it very quickly. Try a better brand (you can get three sheet packs of most brands) and see how much better it works. 

I cut the sheets into strips and a little bit of the good stuff goes a long way.


----------



## beck3906 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hmmmm....
12 inches times 20 feet equals 240.  I use strips about 4 inches long meaning I can get 60 strips for my $9.95

I can buy a sheet of sandpaper for $0.50 and get 22 strips per sheet. I would get more strips for $1.50 doing this.

 I think I can get one of the paper cutters from HF to help cut sheets and save money over the long term.

BTW...
I use one of Curtis' techniques and make a spray paint color on the back side of each strip to help identify the grit.  I make 2 paint strips on the back before I cut the sheet with a paper cutter.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 20, 2013)

A paper cutter may not be the best tool choice. Will dull the cutter.

What alot of people do is take a hacksaw blade and mount it on a board. You slip the paper under the blade and cut to any length you want. Works somewhat like a tin foil box does.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 20, 2013)

What I have seen on some sandpaper is "inconsistent" grit.

Using 400 grit (which is where I start, so there is no residue from previous paper), you suddenly get a scratch that looks like 150 grit.  Then you spend a while trying to sand it out.

As has been mentioned, sanding is one of the "final steps".  Whether the paper costs you 5 cents or 50 cents seems immaterial when working on a $50+ pen.  To each his own.

Ed


----------



## mredburn (Apr 20, 2013)

I use premium grade papers. Mostly from brand name  auto finishing suppliers and cut it into apx 3 inch long x 1  wide strips. Consistent grit size is critical if you dont want to waste your time or ruin a finish you have worked so hard on. I f I drop a piece of sandpaper I dont pick it up and reuse it. The dirt on the floor contains larger pieces of grit than the paper Im using.


----------



## redbulldog (Apr 20, 2013)

When I first started doing pens, I bought a set of sandpaper that had 4 different grade of rolls, That was one of the very first things I found a place in the circular file for them, and have never went back, I do not use much sandpaper so I could not save much money buying large amounts of any sandpaper. I am ONLY talking about me, not trying to convince anyone else!


----------



## DSurette (Apr 20, 2013)

I stopped using sandpaper after my first use of Abranet.  Haven't used it except to square the ends with my oscillating belt sander.


----------



## beck3906 (Apr 20, 2013)

I get good quality sandpaper in both wet/dry and standard from Klingspor.  I can count on their quality and can keep the cost reasonable for each pen.

I use a lot of wet/dry on acrylics.


----------



## butchf18a (Apr 22, 2013)

Buy it use it, like it keep it, don't then throw it out.


----------



## OOPS (Apr 22, 2013)

When I first started I used the 5 roll packs from Woodcraft. The problem for me was that the paper gummed up quickly and didn't seem to last long. I switched to Norton 3X ( they call it that because they say it lasts three times as long) and what a big difference! When the dust collects on the 3X, I tap it on the bench and it drops right off and I am back sanding! For me, several of the commonly used grit sizes seem to last MORE than the 3X, so I am incredibly pleased. In our pen turners club, when new members join, we now give them a sample pack of 3X to try. I highly recommend it. I also have a friend who uses Abranet. He loves it. I have yet to try it.

I have cut Norton 3X on a paper cutter and it does seem to dull the blade.  I will probably have to sharpen it.  Using a hack saw blade or a pair of scissors dedicated to cutting sandpaper would probably be a better idea in the long run.  Its easy to replace a hack saw blade or sharpen scissors.


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 24, 2013)

I use good quality sandpaper.  I use Norton 3X, which I cut into strips and find it works very well.  I also use 3M purple backed sandpaper, it is new and I won some in a contest.  CSUSA also has cloth backed sandpaper which also works very well and lasts quite a while.  I agree that the better the quality of the paper the better the finish.  I get my paper from an automotive paint supplier.  Use W/D paper on acrylics and also as the final sanding if doing a CA finish-go all the way through 2500 grit.


----------

